# Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS



## Kellogs (25. März 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich habe mit meinem Bruder zusammen die Prüfung bestanden und wir haben den Angelschein beantragt. Ich in HH und er in Niedersachsen.
In Niedersachsen braucht er aber keine Fischereiabgabe bezahlen. In HH kostet das 5,- € pro Jahr und ich darf damit in anderen Bundesländern (außer S-H) angeln. Wenn er in NDS keine Fischereiabgabe bezahlen braucht, darf er dann auch ohne Abgabe mit mir in HH angeln?

Ich habe hier im Forum schon die SuFu genutzt, aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden.

Die Frage ist, kennt sich damit jemand aus? Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar.

LG

Denny


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

mit dem fischereischein darf er in allen bl angeln. in s-h muß er vorher die fischereiabgabe zahlen.
du darfst auch in s-h angeln, mußt aber vorher dort die fischereiabgabe löhnen, da du nicht in s-h deinen hauptwohnsitz hast.

antonio


----------



## Kellogs (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

Alles klar. Das klingt gut.

Dann haben die NDS ja eine tolle Regelung, zumindest für die Angler. 

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

wieso die niedersachsen.
was ist da so toll dran.
egal aus welchem bl ich komme mit meinem fischereischein kann ich in allen anderen bl angeln wenn ich die entsprechenden erlaubnisscheine gekauft habe.

antonio


----------



## Kellogs (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

Naja, ich muss für jedes Jahr 5,- € zahlen.
Die Niedersachsen haben ja keine Abgabe, von daher haben die das dann doch besser, oder?
Darauf bezog sich ja die Frage, ob mein Bruder für HH die jährlich Abgabe extra kaufen muss, weil in NDS keine jährliche Abgabe gezahlt werden muss.


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

ist im prinzip nur eine frage des preises vom fischereischein für den angler, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
in manchen bl ist die fischereiabgabe im gesamtpreis des fischereischeins  inbegriffen,in manchen gibt es keine und in manchen wird sie eben jährlich bezahlt.
und die fischereiabgabe muß nur in s-h extra gelöhnt werden als nichteinheimischer.

antonio


----------



## Kellogs (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

Ja, der ist einen Tick teurer. Aber ich zahl auch gerne jährlich einen Beitrag, damit dieser in unser Hobby investiert werden kann. So haben wir hoffentlich länger Freude daran.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Infos. Hab auch über Google nicht wirklich was gefunden gehabt.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Jacky Fan (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wer weiß Rat - Fischeiabgabe NDS*

Die Angler aus SH mussten schon immer eine Abgabe leisten.
Marke kleben hiess es immer.
Jetzt müssen auch Angler aus anderen BL diese Marke kaufen, brauchten wir früher nicht .


----------

